# [Theme] DarkICE beta-v3 RASCREAM-toro-mauguro-crespo-crespo4g 6/28 Darker the better!



## djdarkknight96

*DarkICE​*
*Thanks to Rascarlo for the awesome rom to theme!!!!

This theme is in it's 3rd generation of android starting with DarkFroyo then DarkGinger and now DarkICE!

This theme is FAR from being finished so be patient until I start asking for requests. Bug reports are good with good info with the report...that would help.

As you know if you try this I am not resposible for you NOT backing up or your phone gets so sexy someone steals it!!!! Not my fault!!!!! 

Well I guess it's time for some theme screens----here you go--->*










*Now if you like, do this:

Instructions:

1. Backup in recovery

2. HEY...did you back up?

3. Make sure you are on the same Rascream release Here as the theme! - Crespo4G is found Here
(If you decide to try the theme on newer releases then your on your own with issues)

4. You backed up right? Ok just checking!

5. Download my theme and place on SDcard

6. Wipe dalvik Cache in advanced settings of the recovery (No need to wipe data unless specified by the links)

7. You better have backed up!!!!

8. Flash the theme!!!!

9. Enjoy the Darkness!!!

IF YOU DIDN'T READ THOSE AND YOU ASK QUESTIONS ANSWERED ALREADY...PREPARE YOURSELF!!! NOTHING MAKES ME MORE MAD THEN SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T READ FOR ANSWERS. I DON'T HAVE TIME TO TEACH YOU HOW TO FLASH THEMES!!!!

IF YOU FLASH THIS ON A DIFFERENT PHONE THEN YOUR ON YOU OWN AND I WILL IGNORE YOUR POSTS!!!!!

BE NICE TO EACH OTHER - IGNORING SILLY COMMENTS WORK BETTER THEN STARTING SILLY FIGHTS

If I have time to port this to other phones I will but for now it's gonna be Gnex GSM/CDMA, Nexus S, Nexus S 4G ONLY!!!!*

*!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL NOT BE PORTING THIS THEME TO OTHER ROMS !!!!!!!!!!*

*IF YOU WANT TO USE THE IMAGES FOR PERSONAL USE THAT'S FINE BUT PLEASE ASK IF YOUR GOING TO POST YOUR OWN THREAD...I WON'T MIND IF YOU ASK AND GIVE ME CREDIT!!!!!*

*NOW THAT THAT'S EXPLAINED HERE ARE THE LINKS:

Oh and go to my site for added goodies: Here

To remove the theme you can just flash the rom over with no wipe and it will be gone!!!

DarkICE:*

*Maguro "GSM":*

*I still want to brick my phone*

*Toro "CDMA":*

*I still want to brick my phone*

*Crespo:*

*I still want to brick my phone*

*Crespo4g:*

*I still want to brick my phone*

*Enjoy

DJ Darkknight*


----------



## djdarkknight96

Included apps:

Apollo Music 
Books Icon
Browser
Calculator
Calendar
Camera
Car Home Icon
Contacts
DeskClock
Download Icon
Email Icon
Gallery
Gmail
Google Search
Google Video
Keyboard
Launcher
Maps Icons
MMS with emoji
Phone
Pixoreddit icon
PlayStore
Quick Search
Settings
SystemUI
Super User Icon
GTalk
Video Editor
Voice Dialer
Voice Search
Wallet Icon
YouTube

Beta
v3
- Added New DarkICE'ed JellyBean Bootanimation
- Added New Inverted MMS with emoji support from CM9
- Added Inverted Play Store "Not the JellyBean one"
- Added Updated Inverted YouTube
- Added Updated Inverted Google Video
- Added Inverted Google Music
- Added Updated Books - Icon themed 
- Added Updated Wallet - Icon Themed
- Added Updated Maps - All Maps Icons Themed
- Fixed/Changed Toggle Switches indicator in pulldown "Looks way

better"
- Other Fixes and changes I can't remember

v2

- Updated to the latest release
- Added Books Icon
- Added CarHome Icon
- Added Pixoreddit Icon
- Added SuperUser Icon
- Added Wallet Icon
- Fixed a few weird images
- more I probably forgot!

The next update I will add the playstore inverted, Google music

Inverted and theme more of the apps I included this update - been

really busy the last few weeks!

v1

This is a HUGE update with TONS of additions!

-Added the Rascream Boot Animation DarkICE Style
-Updated the Calendar
-Updated the Camera
-Updated the DeskClock
-Updated the Genie Widget "Weather"
-Updated the Mms app
-Added Crespo4G non full version
-Updated the theme to the full versions with language support
-Added themed Launcher2
-Added DarkICE Wallpapers "Select with the wallpaper picker"
Probably tons more I can't remember!!!!

I inverted a ton of the apps updated but People will not

invert...if I try to edit the code at all it crashes! I will look

into it for the next update


----------



## djdarkknight96

I will be updating to fix some issues and also theme the full version with all the languages. Should be ready in a few days.

DarkICE Skanked CM9 sent this from the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

v1

This is a HUGE update with TONS of additions!

-Added the Rascream Boot Animation DarkICE Style
-Updated the Calendar
-Updated the Camera
-Updated the DeskClock
-Updated the Genie Widget "Weather"
-Updated the Mms app
-Added Crespo4G non full version
-Updated the theme to the full versions with language support
-Added themed Launcher2
-Added DarkICE Wallpapers "Select with the wallpaper picker"
Probably tons more I can't remember!!!!

I inverted a ton of the apps updated but People will not

invert...if I try to edit the code at all it crashes! I will look

into it for the next update


----------



## djdarkknight96

v2 ready!!!!!!

- Updated to the latest release
- Added Books Icon
- Added CarHome Icon
- Added Pixoreddit Icon
- Added SuperUser Icon
- Added Wallet Icon
- Fixed a few weird images
- more I probably forgot!

The next update I will add the playstore inverted, Google music Inverted and theme more of the apps I included this update - been really busy the last few weeks!


----------



## djdarkknight96

I guess since I screwed up the update and crespo4g also just updated I'll add the inverted market I just made:




























DarkICE Skanked CM9 sent this from the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Updated all phones with a ton of updates and additions...see the change log!!! Let me know what you think!

Enjoy!!

DJ


----------

